

Ask YC: Good resources for learning more about sales (startup) - shafqat

Hi - as we make our transition from a startup focused fully on products to one concentrating on sales, just wondering if people had good resources for learning more about sales, sales strategies, cold-calling etc.<p>Great books or great websites anyone?
======
smg
I have found <http://sales.alltop.com/> very usefull

